# Best 2x2 for speedcubing



## supercuber86 (Sep 1, 2010)

So i decided I'm going to start speedcubing 2x2's cuz my Ice Cube isnt good enough. So can someone reccomend me a good 2x2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 1, 2010)

[wiki]2x2x2 cubes[/wiki]

Oh and I'd go for the maru or lanlan but that's just me.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 1, 2010)

id recommend an eastsheen im getting one of amazon


----------



## Krag (Sep 1, 2010)

try LanLan, Eastsheen or Ghosthand. My favorite is LanLan..


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 1, 2010)

i have 2 lan lan thyere alright. im thinking of getting a ghost hand, ive heard good things about it


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lan lan, or ghost hand.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 1, 2010)

KK im going to add a poll i narrowed my choices down to lan lan and ghost hand vote and thats how ill decide which one ill get


----------



## Joker (Sep 1, 2010)

Ghost Hand


----------



## Krag (Sep 1, 2010)

get both to find out what kind you like.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2010)

diansheng


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Eastsheen


----------



## theace (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a lanlan. Love it. never used a GH. I've heard its good. Maybe you should get one and do a neat review


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 1, 2010)

theace said:


> I have a lanlan. Love it. never used a GH. I've heard its good. Maybe you should get one and do a neat review



I might I probably will get a GH so if i do ill make a review on it. Never have but ill try


----------



## maggot (Sep 1, 2010)

After about 15000 solves on the lanlan, its still going strong for me. It loosens itself with roughness and it starts popping, but I just retighten it and its back to being good


----------



## addicted_to_roux (Sep 1, 2010)

defo go for lanlan, that's what mine is and it is really smooth


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 1, 2010)

lanlan


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 1, 2010)

Diansheng.

EDIT: Ninja'd. What waffle said.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 1, 2010)

Eastsheen is fast but has barely any tolerance, so I would recommend Lan Lan or Ghosthand.


----------

